
Noutube: the most recently uploaded video on YouTube, before filters applied - diabetesjones
http://noutube.net
======
diabetesjones
Pretty cool thing I made. Can be boring, if its lots of Russian kids vlogging,
but it's the only way I've found to see something 0.1ms old and YouTube
themselves haven't even auto-deleted it yet. Twisted a couple APIs around...

You're guaranteed to be the first person to see that video. Murder count: 3.
"Porn" count: too many. Definitely changes depending on the hour you watch, as
well.

Refresh for the now-newest video. Enjoy...

